# Good things by mistake



## johnny309 (Sep 4, 2012)

As I was "putting to rest" about a gallon of my AP process liquid,I dropped in 2 pieces of iron and.....forgot about the bucket for several months.When I found it again ....big surprise.
For me was wonderfull.The only thing is that I could not keep them(they are slowley turning in FeCl3 solution in open atmosfere).

Enjoy!


----------



## RoboSteveo (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome accident for sure. Crystals look like Kryptonite


----------



## Smack (Sep 5, 2012)

wow I have some raw emerald crystals and your picture looks just like them.


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 5, 2012)

I will try to duplicate this ....just a few monts to wait...and then try to store them in vaccum bags. 
I was amazed by the size of the cristals.
It was a beautiful day and thanks to my phone camera I have "them" forever.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 5, 2012)

Are they safe to touch by bare hand? :shock:


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.inchem.com.ph/productpages/fecl3_msds.pdf


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 5, 2012)

Stains clothes ,but in all is safe.....
The PH is high( so the crystal occured...a salt)......a nice soap for skin with a PH of 5.5 wash after.....
Do not eat without washing your hands.

P.S.: The human body skin is a "little" acid so It's PH it's around 5.5(on the hygene products will find "neutral PH").
Go figure about selenium used in sampoo who fight dandruff....and selenium is consideres highly cancerigen. :idea:


----------



## Oz (Sep 5, 2012)

My greatest concern would be that most things AP is used for have nickel present. Nickel in solution is nothing to be trifled with.

PS; nickel does not cement out of solution on iron.


----------



## hfywc (Sep 5, 2012)

discovered today while cleaning at the back where i do my refining...not sure what it is or what solution it was from.(sorry i don't mean to hijack your thread!)


----------



## Oz (Sep 5, 2012)

hfywc said:


> discovered today while cleaning at the back where i do my refining...not sure what it is or what solution it was from.(sorry i don't mean to hijack your thread!)


Looks like copper sulfate. It also has seems to have some black powder residue attached. Do you run sulfuric stripping cells?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the term "good things" is in the eye of the beholder. All these crystals are beautiful but I've always tried to avoid producing them because they're just another pain to deal with when trying to get the PMs - the real prize.


----------



## Geo (Sep 5, 2012)

i found these copper chloride crystals at the bottom of a bucket of AP. there wasnt any steel in the mix.http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=15079


----------



## hfywc (Sep 6, 2012)

that's it Oz!


----------

